# Working on the air boat



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Well dad held off last season but now we are in full swing. I have school commitments and work so he has been working on it himself but went up this weekend and helped get the polly on the bottom and sides. Painted the boat and polly on tailor done and rewired. Going to be time to drop the engine back in and just have to order the prop. Then finish rigging. will be set up as a 3 man rig. My arms are sore from all the bolts. But looking good.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

That is pretty sweet! What motor you dropping on that thing?? me and my buddy just by chance ended up fishing with your dad two years ago out of Catawba. I know your dad's love of the hardwater. Hope this extends season and makes it much safer for you guys.
When he is ready to build another give me a shout


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea I hope it does too and I won't have to worry as much with him out on the lake by himself. If I remember right its a 350 going in it. He is excited about it. Now all we need is ice.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool stuff man, I always wanted to see what these are all about.

Jeremy


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The way I look at it they are mostly about not geting wet lol


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

He got the cage back on and they are finishing up the engine wont be long


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am envious.

I got the chance to go out with Bob Hanko, Cranberry Creek, on his airboat ice fishing a few years ago. 

It was so much fun and it allowed us to get to an area we couldn't have gotten to any other way that day. We put the smack down on a bunch of eyes.

Two things really stick in my mind from that day beside the fish. One, it was LOUD!, two I was amazed at how it just walked ( expert driving by Bob) over big ice shoves that there is no way a snowmobile or 4 wheeler could have traversed

Bob Hanko, Travis Hartman, Big Joshy


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

What time should we be there for fishing? Looks sweet!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

This boat will be rigged up for 3 guys. Really I am happy dad got it. Its a unique boat out of the other airboats on the lake. Its a smaller boat but will have a 350 300hp engine in it. I always worry about him going out. He was out when the last ice broke off crain creek on a 3w.honda. I saw the quad behind him on CNN upside down in the water. I was on the phone with him when he said "I got to go someone is in the water" 

So with life vest and flotation suits he upgraded to a quad. But has droped a tire through and I burried it in slush. I was towing another OGF members broke down machine in. But made it back in a snow storm with the help of an argo.

The lake is unforgiving any time of year. But safety wise at least this will be the best way.

Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Motor is getting finished up and will be back in in a couple weeks ....seats in and starting to finish the rigging. Need to fix the OH numbers but the blade is being made and once that's on she can be run


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Almost ready for a test run just got to get the prop on. Hope we get ice need to slime this bad boy up.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

That is one sweet ride


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

doest look big enough for a V-8, 3 grown men and gear!!! how long and wide? might just be the pics, but looks like a 14' jon boat with a(top-heavy):C V-8!!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

GOOD DEAL Looking nice !


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Well it will have a test run soon. It was a complete rebuild. Geting the prop on it today. Looked at them for quite a few years before pulling the trigger on it. Don't know if its a V8 could be a 6? 300hp. I haven't seen the engine since it was picked up. Its a 12 footer think its 6 or 7 feet wide at the stern. The pics and paint do make it look smaller. I am sure some "tweeks" will need to be made.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> doest look big enough for a V-8, 3 grown men and gear!!! how long and wide? might just be the pics, but looks like a 14' jon boat with a(top-heavy):C V-8!!!



I've seen this this thing. Pics don't do it justice. It's a tank.

Come on ice


----------

